# Reptile viv 3ft by 2.5ft and 8 adult leopard geckos for sale!!



## JakeJCarter (Jan 27, 2014)

includes 1 3ft by 2.5ft reptile viv with two completely separate floors. Two heat mats one for each floor, assorted hides bowls and other accessories, and eight adult proven breeder leopard geckos. 

see more details at 3ft by 2.5ft viv with 8 leopard geckos!! all adult and proven breeders!! | Hertfordshire | Gumtree

Inbox me at...

[email protected]


----------

